# Where, oh where, did my Peck go?...



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, I am feeling _very_ blue right now as my little Peck who has been been me for 5 months now since he was a baby has made an escape.  This morning I went into his aviary to get him ready for the day & when I exited to fill his food bowl he unknowingly followed. This isn't all that uncommon as we have (supervised) playtime in the backyard everyday. However, early morning playtime when I'm hurrying to get to work is not allowed. First he went to one of his perches & then up onto the roof & he looked at me as I beckoned & tried to lure him w/his food dish & then looked up to the sky & then he flew up & around & around (which he has never done before) & then I lost sight of him over a tree... So, immediately I called in late to work & spent 2 hrs. calling for him all over. I saw all the other birds in my front & back yard, but not my little guy. This is soooo unlike him as he never likes to be away from me. If I leave a room that he is in he will come & find me. He is very much a people bird & _loves_ attention.That's why I am very worried & wonder why he did this. Granted he came from the wild, but he was a baby & it is a very beautiful day here in CA. for flying... I left the door to his aviary open in hopes that he'll come back for food & rest. So, I guess all I can do is say a prayer & hope that I've made him a place that he'll want to come back to. BUT, WILL HE COME BACK HOME TO ME?!!! He had a blue bracelet on his left leg, but no info. on it. Any advice or encouraging words are surely welcome! I'll keep you posted! Thanks...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Littlefoot, I'm so sorry this has happened. At the age of your "Pecks", it's most likely he/she is maturing and that nature has called to this baby. Of course no one can tell you whether he will return or not, but we all hope he does. If you've read any of the posts/stories here, you know there's a good chance. Pecks may even come back with a friend. We'll keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best..........Don't ever stop watching for him. He could get home before dark or he could turn up tomorrow, next week, or months from now.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I released Sammy, who I had found as a squab, into my back garden. She flew off with another, more experienced pigeon. As far as I remember, she didn't return that night, but was back the next night.

I think that there is a good chance that Peck will return soon, but it may be that like Tooter he has gone to find a mate and that call is strong!

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

PLEASE DO NOT GIVE UP. 

Cynthia is right.

My pet pigeon Tooter was gone astray for 7 and a half months, and he came home. He voluntarily went back in his cage even!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Peck the Adventurer*

Littlefoot,

Some things to reassure you:

*Peck* flew away from the home. He didn't fly away from a location which was new and strange to him. 

Peck flew in circles, so he is oriented. From a center point, high above your house, he has seen place markers in all directions. 

He did not fly away in a panic, possibly confused, chased by a raptor. 

He had the whole day to mull things over. 

*Pidgiepoo*, whom we raised and had from April 30, 2004 to January 14, 2005, often flew away from home for a few blocks. We would spend hours looking for him. Nerve-wracking, hair-pulling times for me. He would always wait for us to come fetch him. Maybe he would have returned on his own; I never could sit still and wait it out to find out. For all I know, he expected take-me-home-on-the-shoulder service.

Some "mistakes" I think we made with Pidgepoo, which we did not repeat with *Wieteke* (our male pigeon rescued at 18 days of age in August 2005): we took Pidgiepoo with us everywhere on our many (mostly necessary) social excursions, in a basket, on the bike, or on the shoulder. Pidgiepoo was in streetcars, buses, cars, subways, trains, in a number of cities in Germany and Belgium. My wife went by bike to go jogging on a sunny January day at noon in a local park a mile away from the house, solely for the purpose of giving Pidgiepoo some "fresh air" which a well-meaning friend said he needed. She thought the park free of raptors, and safe. She would shrug Pidgiepoo off her shoulder, and he would fly to her shoulder when she was ten or twenty yards away. She looked back to see Pidgiepoo being chased by several crows over the nearby small lake, and we never saw him again, even though I spent several months and many hundreds of hours looking for him (I still keep a sharp eye out for him to this day). 

Raising Wieteke, we decided not to take him places with us. No shoulder trainiing. We wanted him to be able to return to an outside life eventually, and have a mate and a normal pigeon life, if he so chose. Any ventures away from home would be made by him, at his own pace and at his own decision. We figured that Pidgiepoo had seen so many places from so many different angles and from low elevation, from human shoulder height, that we made it more difficult for him to orient himself. At first I thought this broad exposure would be good for him, but later I reasoned that he had not approached all these places on his own, gradually, starting from a home base, at a pace enabling him to establish reference points and markers. 

Wieteke ventured outdoors slowly, surely, and with confidence. His horizons extend only a few city blocks. He has a feral mate, *Mamieke*, raised four kids (with our help) in our apartment, is healthy, eats at our window sill flower box daily, and enjoys life as far as I can tell. He would not have to deal wih raptors if he had his druthers. He would like to have a nest inside again, but we had to have him evicted (thankfully by a relative stranger and not by us) while we were in Texas this August after the landlord raised hell and threatened all sorts of legal repercussions and resulting chaos.

Even when a month or so old, Wieteke couldn't wait to get out of the apartment at dawn to join the pigeon crowd, go to where the action was. He would drop by a couple of times a day for food, and eventually decided he preferred sleeping overnight indoors, and wanted his nests indoors where it was safe. He put in a great deal of effort convincing his feral mate to set up a nest indoors. 

Every pigeon is an individual. You might have a Marco Polo, a Huckleberry Finn, or an eventual stay-at-home in your pigeon Peck.

Best of luck. 

Larry


----------



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

*The Update:*

Well, I raced home last night to see if Peck was waiting there for me, but he wasn't.  I drove around my neighborhood & stood in my front & backyard calling like a loon, but I didn't see him. All night I waited & no show. So, this morning I went outside calling & he's still not home... At first I must have been in denial & thinking he'll come right back, 'cos the longer this goes on it's hitting me & I miss him so... I thank all of you for your kind words. & from your stories I'm still hopeful that he will come back & maybe with a "friend". & I trust that he'll have good taste, after all he likes me!  
Also, now I wonder if he does come back how can I in good conscience keep him caged up (& maybe his friend) when it's obvious that he wants to fly? Of course I want him to be safe & with me always, but I don't want to be selfish about it. Oh, what to do? I guess I won't have to think about that until he comes back. What did you all do?
I'm staying hopeful & I thank you all again. Here are some picts. of my cute Mr. Peck who needs our prayers to come home safe.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Littlefoot, I'm so sorry this has happened. At the age of your "Pecks", it's most likely he/she is maturing and that nature has called to this baby. Of course no one can tell you whether he will return or not, but we all hope he does. If you've read any of the posts/stories here, you know there's a good chance. Pecks may even come back with a friend. We'll keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best..........Don't ever stop watching for him. He could get home before dark or he could turn up tomorrow, next week, or months from now.


Don't give up! As Victor will say, "Keep an eye to the sky"

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

As everybody already said, don't give up.
My Andrew came back after three months, with a wife.
Four years later they are both still with me.

Reti


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Littlefoot*

I'm sorry about your bird , but don't give up.. 

Where in LA do you live? I also live in LA near LAX and the beach... do you know where any feral flocks gather during the day? let me know the location your in I just might happen to know what flock is near by... I will keep my eyes out for him.. good luck and keep the faith...

Andi


----------



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

*Update:*

Hi all! Well, still no sign of my little Peck.  Poor guy, but I hope that he is safe & having a good time wherever he is... & of course I won't give up & will "*keep my eye to the sky*"! 
Andi~ I live in Arcadia (near Pasadena) so if he's out by you then that's a distance, but I really appreciate the watchful eye! & yes, there are 2 large flocks (E vs. W) about a 1/2 mile from my house. They sit up on the wires all day, but I can't see that high to identify him. If he has mixed in with the crowd that's better than being alone so I hope for that. But, I hope even more for him to come home...
Well, thanks again for all your well wishes & I shall keep you posted! 

P.S. Do you think the full moon we have had something to do with his "call to nature"? All my other animals are acting cooky too...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Littlefoot said:


> Hi all! Well, still no sign of my little Peck.  Poor guy, but I hope that he is safe & having a good time wherever he is... & of course I won't give up & will "*keep my eye to the sky*"!
> Andi~ I live in Arcadia (near Pasadena) so if he's out by you then that's a distance, but I really appreciate the watchful eye! & yes, there are 2 large flocks (E vs. W) about a 1/2 mile from my house. They sit up on the wires all day, but I can't see that high to identify him. If he has mixed in with the crowd that's better than being alone so I hope for that. But, I hope even more for him to come home...
> Well, thanks again for all your well wishes & I shall keep you posted!
> 
> P.S. Do you think the *full moon *we have had something to do with his "call to nature"? All my other animals are acting cooky too...


SEEMS to work for some humans! Why not pijies???


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't give up hope.....I've had various pigeons leave (or get out) and come back; some the same day, some later that week, and one nearly a month later, I came home and he was sitting on the roof waiting to be let in the bedroom (I had all house pigeons then). Hopefully he is just exploring his territory and knows a good thing when he sees it, and will come back to you. Pigeons are notorious for this sort of behavior that leads us to so much worrying!! Keep the aviary open and we'll all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Littlefoot,
I'm sorry that Peck is gone & I pray that he is safe & sound. 
Look for him each day where the feral flocks gather. Using binoculars, you will be able to identify Peck, even if he is high up.

Pray for him every day. I will pray for him also. If it's not meant to be that he returns, pray that you may be able to see him so you will have peace of mind. I will do the same.

May God bless both of you.

Phyll


----------



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

*Update*

Well, I was _really_ hoping by this time to be able to post some happy news, but here it is a week later & Peck still hasn't come home. That doesn't mean that I don't still have my eye out for him everyday though. I thinks it's the anticipation of waking up or coming home everyday to check to see if today's the day & it not be, that is pulling on my heart strings... I was actually going to try the binocular thing, but they all sit above a busy intersection (as I seem to find they all do ~why is that?) so it might be a little tricky. It's very interesting how this has all come to be because when I first came to this site I had found him as a baby & needed to know what to do with a bird as I have never had one. With lots of great & helpful advice he turned into a healthy, beautiful boy. The original plan was to release him when he was old enough, but we became attached to eachother so he got to stay & was spoiled rotten! We built an aviary from scratch, he got toys & cuddles & brought us all joy. Who would have known _I'd_ have gotten so much from _him_? I guess that makes me a bird person afterall!  So, that's just our crazy little beginning & I hope it's not the end. Thanks always for all your kind wishes & prayers. K.Y.P!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't give up, remember that Victor's Tooter came back after seven months! I'm sorry you have to go through the wondering, it makes it hard. We're all hoping for Peck to come back home soon.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that your sweet Peck still hasn't returned. We are all rooting for his safe return. Everytime this thread goes to the top of the 'pet category', I really hope it is you to tell us all that he has returned.

Hoping and praying for his safe return,

Lindi


----------



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

*Update:*

Well, it's been 2 weeks now & my little Peck is still gone... I really thought/hoped he'd have come back by now. I watched those 2 episodes on animal planet about pigeons & it showed me that _he can_ make it back home w/his homing instincts if he chooses. After seeing all those pigeons (& some of the photography was beautiful) it made me miss him soooo much! They all have so many & I just want my 1 back... I tried the binoculars, but mine aren't very good. I could see a couple that do have bands, but I couldn't tell if any were him or not from that distance. I've also been veiwing posts from local animal shelters to see if he shows up there because he was so people tame. He hasn't been there  but there are others who are who are in need of homes. I miss him lot's, but what if he doesn't come back? I would love to open my home up to another pigeon in need. But, then what if he does come back & w/a mate? Oh, what to do? I've had a couple of dreams that he did come home so it's really been on my mind. I just feel stuck (& sad) & don't know where to go from here. I know that lot's of you have been in this situation ~what do you do? Any advice? & still, I always have my eye to the sky! Thanks for everthing!  KYP.

~ I *Peck*, therefore I am. ~


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DON'T GIVE UP!!  

KEEP SENDING OUT THOSE "HOME" VIBES AND WATCH THE SKIES !!  

*(get a better pair of binoculars)  *

WE ARE ALL WITH YOU!!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Aw, he's such a cute little pigeon. I do hope he comes home for you soon! Good luck!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> I keep seeing these little feral pigeons that are tamed and become pets but I never see pictures of them with an identification band put on them.
> 
> When my Blanca had a feral wife, *I immediately put a plastic coiling band on her so I would know her from the rest of my re-hab birds. * Those outside pigeons look too much alike to rely on thinking you know the bird well enough to pick it out of a crowd.
> 
> ...


GREAT IDEA, NONA!! Such an EASY solution!


----------



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

That's funny ~better binoculars! I absolutely should too! Also, I mentioned this in my first post & of course he hides it in all his picts., but my Peck does have a blue band on his left leg. As soon as I decided he was going to stay w/us I put it on him. & now I don't know if it'll do any good, but I sure am glad. & yes, I do think it's a good idea for all our little ones in case, God forbid, this happens to anyone else. Over the weekend I went back & read Victor & Tooters story so while it made me sad & now I know what he was going through, everyone was so great to him & in the end it was a happy story! So, thanks all & I'll keep looking!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't give up, if he is healthy and doing well when released, chances are he will come back or you will see him somewhere with your local flock.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, I have often wished I had put bands on our CHP babies, particularly those six we raised from newborns. Like you said, once they grow up it is very hard, if not impossible, to recognize them. Some of the CHP's are still tame and I believe they are from the original group of 12, not the ones we hand raised. There were 4 in that group of 12 that had few feathers and were probably no more than a week old. I would love to know.


----------



## Littlefoot (Jul 29, 2006)

*Update:*

Well, folks as hard as it is to believe, it has now been exactly one whole _looong_ month since my Peck left. I realized it when I saw the full moon & remembered that's what called to him... & sadly, no he still has not returned. I kinda thought/hoped once the weather got as cold as it has been (I'm in Southern CA. so no snow, but it get's _cold_) or the days that it rained (he's never known rain) that he would pack up his bags & head back home. But, so far, guess not. I did go out & get me some new binoculars,  but the flock sits on a telephone wire above a very busy intersection/corner. So, I haven't gotten a good look so far. I keep saying "so far" because I am an optimist & think/hope that he will come home one day. But, if not I know that I gave him a great healthy start to life & I hope he's having a blast!  
In the mean time, because I miss him so much, that while I am no longer the "mama" to any pigeon I still come back to this site to read everyone else's great stories/picts. about their pidgies & I can smile & remember. So, I'll keep coming back from time to time even though I'll have no stories of my own to share... until the big day I can make my announcement of his return!!! So, until then thanks again to everyone's kind & uplifting support through this & more so for this great site that lead me to have so much joy with my lil' guy Peck... 

& before I go I wanted to share with you all this wonderful & sweet poem I came across for anyone who has ever rescued a pigeon (or any animal). Hope you like it too: http://www.readbookonline.net/readOnLine/2222/ 
So, with my eye to the sky I wish you all the best!!!

~ I Peck, therefore I am. ~


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Littlefoot,

I like your "I Peck, therefore I am."

I tried your link to the poem (and complete address), but the web-page came up without reference to a specific poem or author.

Peck is such a sweet-looking pigeon. I really do hope you see him again. Keep a look-out for other pigeons in need, because there are so many out of them there. They start to pop out at you after a while.

I've had some pigeons return, and I've had some rescues take off, never to be seen (or at least not identified, which seems the same to us but is entirely different for them). It shows us that very few things in life are certain, and that we need to identify the things that are, the things which are important. Individuals come and go, but some things exist forever. We each need to find out for ourselves what this is, and no one else can do it for us. I would like to see my pigeon Pidgiepoo again, but perhaps it is not to be, and therefore not important. The awareness of some things I developed because of him ... well, that is something altogether different. 

Wishing you all the best,

Wishing Peck all the best,

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You will have to scroll down the page at the given link in order to view the story and poem. It's lovely and worth a look.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Littlefoot,

Thank you so much for the beautiful story and poem. Still hoping for a wonderful homecoming for Peck.

Keep the faith,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the story and poem. Both were beautiful.


----------

